# Adrien Broner vs Taylor, Matthysse vs Ortiz plus undercard RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime Extreme is on now with Olympian Rau'shee Warren fighting


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

After Showtime Extreme, Mayweather/Maidana II All Access episode II will come on at 9 and then the fights afterward


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Emmanuel Taylor aint no slouch that's for sure judging by his resume.
Anyone seen/can comment on Taylor's fights vs Algieri and Mayfield? Remember peeps, Mayfield beat Herrera.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

+ Anyone know if Berto will be using that philly shell?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If we see an Adrien Broner that emphasises volume punching a lot more, using offense as a defence if you will, we're going to see a v.decent fighter. Adrien's passivity is what is his downfall but that's not a downfall that can't be fixed.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner losing tonight would be great, him getting KTFO in embarrassing fashion would be even more great.

WAR TAYLOR!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve Chambers fight aint a bad idea for Berto wanting to resurrect his career. Chambers isn't bad. 
Fun fact about Chambers - he has a 4.5 inch height advantage and 5 inch reach advantage over Berto.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Roberto Ortiz not a bad fighter at all, 75% KO ratio, has been defending the WBC Silver LWW title pretty much since 2011.
Fun fact about Lucas Matthysse - The Zab-Lucas fight was in 2010, 4 friggin years ago.
I wonder where Super Judah has gone these days? Still hasn't fought anyone since his loss to Malignaggi.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL 
love how broner has people so worked up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL
> love how broner has people so worked up.


It's battle of the beards tonight. Their beards are so big aint nobody gonna get knocked out tonight. Too much cushion for the punchin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Roberto Ortiz not a bad fighter at all, 75% KO ratio, has been defending the WBC Silver LWW title pretty much since 2011.
> Fun fact about Lucas Matthysse - The Zab-Lucas fight was in 2010, 4 friggin years ago.
> I wonder where Super Judah has gone these days? Still hasn't fought anyone since his loss to Malignaggi.


Super Judah died around 2005


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Emmanuel Taylor aint no slouch that's for sure judging by his resume.
> Anyone seen/can comment on Taylor's fights vs Algieri and Mayfield? Remember peeps, Mayfield beat Herrera.


Taylor is gonna be a tough fight for Broner. Taylor hassome skill.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nichael Perez vs Jared Robinson on Showtime Extreme.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Super Judah died around 2005


lol you gotta give Judah his props, he rose from the dead and took Matthysse and Garcia to the wire (didn't watch Matthysse-Judah don't know how people scored it).


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

War AB:ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Taylor is gonna be a tough fight for Broner. Taylor hassome skill.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


Never seen the dude fight, does he pose a stylistic threat at all?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

yo can you link me a stream please?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> War AB:ibutt


this is hilarious:









What was Kendrick rapping, I don't remember.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Perez has Robinson down in round two.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> this is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brush my hair


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner Broner Broner!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez damn near got dropped right there. LOL.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Brush my hair


lol When you fall, pick yourself up. Never give up.









Matthysse really is one of the very top of the division at 147lbs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol When you fall, pick yourself up. Never give up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean 140?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You mean 140?


Oh shit I meant Maidana :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner switched to kevin cunningham, would have been better off going with a real trainer like Shields IMHO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez getting some good work. Robert need to work on that defense with this kid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its sad when Farhood starts trying to hype fighters, because he is so terrible at it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fun fact - Andre Berto despite having the height and reach disadvantage weighed 3lbs more than Chambers in the weigh in.
It is done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez is the only fighter at 140 I think Figuroa has a shot at beating, atleast one on tv.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fun fact - Andre Berto despite having the height and reach disadvantage weighed 3lbs more than Chambers in the weigh in.
> It is done.


Berto used to fight at 168 didn't he? I remember him Ward and Dirrell fought in the amateurs.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is berto on the main card or showextreme?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is berto on the main card or showextreme?


Main card.
830 central

---

Anyone know why Raushee Warren hasn't moved up yet?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Main card.
> 830 central
> 
> ---
> ...


thanks my man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner is hilarious


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd got his male "associates" running with him. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think MIkey is the best choice to get for Mayweather. 
Why didn't they try to get Forbes again.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think MIkey is the best choice to get for Mayweather.
> Why didn't they try to get Forbes again.


Maidana partners ? Forbes is there too. Read here that Maidana trained with Algieri as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When does floyd actually spar.
Would love to see him in the doghouse.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Maidana partners ? Forbes is there too. Read here that Maidana trained with Algieri as well.


Well Maidana was shown sparring with Mikey Garcia, didn't see Algieri or Forbes.

=

Damn Rahman's son is a beast the older one, not the baby that got his ass whooped.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well Maidana was shown sparring with Mikey Garcia, didn't see Algieri or Forbes.
> 
> =
> 
> Damn Rahman's son is a beast the older one, not the baby that got his ass whooped.


rahman jnr?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well Maidana was shown sparring with Mikey Garcia, didn't see Algieri or Forbes.
> 
> =
> 
> Damn Rahman's son is a beast the older one, not the baby that got his ass whooped.


Saw Forbes there on SeckbachÂ´s channel for this trainning camp a few times.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think MIkey is the best choice to get for Mayweather.
> Why didn't they try to get Forbes again.


They got Dulorme, as well. Who is a good mover, I'm sure he can emulate Floyd's style pretty good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> rahman jnr?


I think it is Jr, the younger one is Shareef


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> They got Dulorme, as well. Who is a good mover, I'm sure he can emulate Floyd's style pretty good.


Thomas Dulorme? 
He is a brawler not a good boxer in the slightest, especially not the level of mayweather.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> this is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl His ring entrances are legendary. With Broner i make sure i dont budge when the support fight is done just so i dont miss it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thomas Dulorme?
> He is a brawler not a good boxer in the slightest, especially not the level of mayweather.


He's not that bad. Obviously not really comparable to mayweather but he's decent at moving & jabbing. Check the Mayfield fight. He's not bad, a little awkward.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Vic

Ok I'll have to check the Seckback links.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @*Vic*
> 
> Ok I'll have to check the Seckback links.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl at that guys reaction





 - For some reason i cant embed vids even though ive done everything correctly.

This is ABs best post fight inv.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that was a really good episode of All Access. Good storyline and entertainment


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's time' baby!

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> :rofl at that guys reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: oh yeah who could forget that one


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No idea who are these guys that will face Berto and Matthysse..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

"Lucas Matthyse is the walking form of melatonin and can put anybody to sleep" :lol: I like it


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

really good episode of all access!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Berto can do well tonight.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

http://usachannels.tv/channel_4.php great stream!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> No idea who are these guys that will face Berto and Matthysse..


Berto is fighting Eddie Chamber's brother(I don't think they're blood related). He's a decent fighter. Last time I saw him, he got stopped against Eddie Gomez


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is fighting Eddie Chamber's brother(I don't think they're blood related). He's a decent fighter. Last time I saw him, he got stopped against Eddie Gomez


Okay, thanks bball. I just hope Berto looks good, I like the guy.


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Do or die for Berto!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Okay, thanks bball. I just hope Berto looks good, I like the guy.


no prob and I do too. He's a good addition to the division


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is fighting Eddie Chamber's brother(I don't think they're blood related). He's a decent fighter. Last time I saw him, he got stopped against Eddie Gomez


I think we might see two blowouts. I hope not, though.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: oh yeah who could forget that one


Oh god. LMAO
Paulie played himself so hard


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BertoÂ´s jab looking good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto jabbing and carefully getting into range instead of jumping in and out like he used to.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, this is a pretty solid card.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Berto.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I just noticed but Berto has a bad, bad case of chicken-legs. He's very top-heavy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I was hoping Berto's affinity for headhunting would be gone and he would work the body more.
Still pushing people stupidly and leaving himself open.
A lot for virgil to still work on.
He nee to figure out he is not a one punch knockout guy but he still occasionally throws those dumb wide shots.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Salka is his cornerman. (Chambers I mean)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto

He's fixed a lot of things under Virgil. Defense looks more responsible and using his jab like he should. Still gets too reckless though


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto took some flush rights that opening RD.
(Not a good sign)


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck these fights will conflict with the Mexico-Chile game. Not happy about that...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Who knew Eddie Chamber's brother was colorblind.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Same ole Berto.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto needs to stop with that fucking pushing, he always gets caught doing that by high level fighters and now this dude is catching him when he does it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe Berto weighs more than Upsher. Upsher looks pretty fucking big for teh weight class.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto prob gonna get KTFO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn shame after all this time and with his lack of height, no one taught Berto how to fight on the inside.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

berto looking sharp!
great fight so far!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Upsher can't punch, if he could Berto would have been hurt right there.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol he's getting his ass whooped by upsher


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Same old Berto. Getting rocked in exchanges he doesnt need to be in by a guy with 6 KO's. I like the guy, but shit you were out for a year watch some fucking film.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto close though. Berto better be careful because he's leaving a lot opportunities 

20-18 Berto


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bertoe might get KTFO by a guy with 6 Ko's in 20+ fights, i would not be surprised at all seeing that round.


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Berto is still getting tagged way too often. His defense is non existent.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn shame after all this time and with his lack of height, no one taught Berto how to fight on the inside.


He needs a "Fighter's trainer" not a defensive trainer like Hunter.
Berto will never be a defensive type, this Hunter experiment is a bust.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto's jab has gotten a lot better and he has stopped bouncing and jumpoing. He needs to learn a lot more, like stop the pushing and work the body.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berto looking good but yeah still vulnerable as hell. Not that we should expect such a change after many years as a pro.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Berto not looking so good. He was getting rocked by Upsher. :lol:

I wouldn't mind seeing Berto/Josesito Lopez. That would be a solid ass fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

In round 3 looks like Usher has thrown the fight, not trying at all.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did Upsher break his hand?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Steve just isn't active enough
10-9 Berto clear round 

30-27


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> He needs a "Fighter's trainer" not a defensive trainer like Hunter.
> Berto will never be a defensive type, this Hunter experiment is a bust.


Well it seems Virigl has taught him to to press responsibily and got him focused on the jab, but yeah you are right, maybe someone like Wolfe would help him out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Crazy to think Berto made a few million in this sport :-(


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto is not a top fighter. Exciting? Yes. 

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't seen the Berto uppercut yet...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UPsher buzzed Berto with a small left hook last round. He lands when he throws.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto would do well tp go down to 140.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys remember when Berto was being forced on us by HBO as the next great thing? Getting million dollar paydays fighting no hopers. 

Berto is fun to watch but he was never what they made him out to be.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Berto is such a badass, waving his gloves at a fighter with 6 KO's. When did he get so cocky?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UPsher is sneaky, continually landing that sneaky left.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Berto would do well tp go down to 140.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


You know he can't make it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Upshaw

39-37 Berto


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

If this goes 7-8 RDs... Berto is in big trouble


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Berto's defence is horrible. He better knock this guy out asap or his career could end right here.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hunter is so overrated, it's scary.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, forgot Virgil Hunter was his trainer. Got here just in time and just tuned into the fight. First live fight I've watched since Provo-Algeri. =]


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone get a gif up here of that Upser spin. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Hunter is so overrated, it's scary.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


no trainer can turn Berto into a world beater


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berto had more power than that before the injury I think....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Hunter is so overrated, it's scary.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


Virgil got kids in his basement


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto's mouth is wide open P. Diddy style


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Berto had more power than that before the injury I think....


He was always a accumulation puncher though, he only knocked out bums.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto is so much better than this guy. He should have had Upsher gone by now.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Am I crazy or was this Upshers gameplan all along?....Wait for later rounds.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Berto ain't going to amount to a hill of beans during this comeback.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn, that bell might have saved Berto.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

eh another close round at the end, but Berto was more consistent 

10-9 Berto

49-46 Berto


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

funniest fight ever


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto fading like usual. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Berto is looking bad against a guy he should be outclassing. I wonder how many times Berto has been buzzed by this dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Berto is so much better than this guy. He should have had Upsher gone by now.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


Nah he isn't that much better than anyone with boxing skill and a chin.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Matthysse vs Bertoe would be fun, not for Bertoe but i would enjoy watching it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Am I crazy or was this Upshers gameplan all along?....Wait for later rounds.


It's defo looking that way.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I didn't even notice it was the 6th round. Damn, this is a fun ass fight. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah he isn't that much better than anyone with boxing skill and a chin.


Berto should have had the guy ko'd by now. It's sad, really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto stopped jabbing


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Berto is looking bad against a guy he should be outclassing. I wonder how many times Berto has been buzzed by this dude.


Yeah, like he's winning the fight and dominating it at times, but Upsher keeps buzzing him with the occasional flurry..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto much busier and controlling where the fight takes place 

59-55 Berto


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, can't believe Berto was a 2 time belt holder in one of the most prestigious divisions in boxing.. atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Virgil chewing out Berto in the corner :lol:.

Damn, this fight is funny as fuck. I didn't know Salka was a trainer.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Berto should have had the guy ko'd by now. It's sad, really.


Berto couldn't KO Cosme Rivera, this dude is actually talented, why do you think Berto would KO him.
Like I said outside of ESPN level fighters on the low end Berto doesn't KO guys unless he just gets lucky


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Upsher might actually win this.... 14/1 underdog. This is an unexpectedly great fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lucky Chambers only has 6 Ko's otherwise Bertoe would have been in trouble here i believe.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto is so lucky he never fought Shane or Zab. They would have dstroyed him.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Berto is 3 fights away before he can grab a belt again. He looks mediocre versus a C fighter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto is strictly gatekeeper material now.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice to see Anthony and Andre Dirrell ringside


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

chibelle said:


> Berto is 3 fights away before he can grab a belt again. He looks mediocre versus a C fighter.


He won't win a belt again unless its a vacant title vs a can. Maidana, Brook, Porter, Floyd, pacman all batter him.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto is so lucky he never fought Shane or Zab. They would have dstroyed him.


I was thinking for the exact same thing. The Haiti earthquake in a way prolonged his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Berto is strictly gatekeeper material now.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


He's been that since Collazo embarassed his ass. Imho


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto out speeding him, outworking him and getting off first

69-64 Berto


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch Berto pop out with the shoulder roll.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto is a little guy. He's good enough to surprise you if you aren't 100%, but he is very beatable.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

chibelle said:


> I was thinking for the exact same thing. The Haiti earthquake in a way prolonged his career.


Yep. He should thank the two for the 2 years they gave him milking HBO


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Berto may have the defensive skills of a cow with down syndrome but he's one of the most fun TV fighters today.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Watch Berto pop out with the shoulder roll.


lmfao

thanks

almost upchucked my pacifico light


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto stopped juicing


Fixed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why? 

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He won't win a belt again unless its a vacant title vs a can. Maidana, Brook, Porter, Floyd, pacman all batter him.


Yeah. I am being optomistic since Hunter is an elite trainer. But Berto is set on his ways. Too late to make him defensively responsible. His jab look great and he does stop lunging. But he is mediocre inside and easily trapped by a C fighter - getting caught with combos the rare time Upsher throws.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto will get fed to Errol Spence eventually


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Berto really needs to work on those chicken-legs. I think he's too top-heavy. It'd do wonders for his punch-resistance if he drops some upper-body muscle or gains a lot of weight on his legs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for Upsher's corner to start thinking about saving him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Chambers is one lazy **** who could have won this fight, he will have regrets unless he was paid off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 

79-73 Berto


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight has become a lose/lose for Berto...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Upsher seems to have a sparring partners mentality.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Upsher sounded so defeated in that corner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Upsher told you why he doesn't want to throw, scared to get countered, which is weird because it doesn't look like Berton was countering him heavy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Upsher quit when he touched Berto and saw he couldn't hurt him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

When Chambers throws first he has success but its not happened enough, he just has been too lazy, shame as i think he could have won. bertoe is not a player in this division. he will get brutally knocked out by a top fighter in the division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 

89-82 Berto


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

chibelle said:


> Yeah. I am being optomistic since Hunter is an elite trainer. But Berto is set on his ways. Too late to make him defensively responsible. His jab look great and he does stop lunging. But he is mediocre inside and easily trapped by a C fighter - getting caught with combos the rare time Upsher throws.


:deal


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't see berto beating any top welters. He should consider retirement


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was not expecting much moer from Berto. He will get some okay fights, eventually lose to some up and coming young fighter..


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at this Ortiz guy looking confident as fuck. Smell an upset. =[


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol at Berto screaming...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol at this Ortiz guy looking confident as fuck. Smell an upset. =[


The beating Lucas took from Garcia and the war he was in with Molina cut his career short, he left pieces of himself in the ring after those fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto

99-91 Berto


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually remember this Ortiz guy now, not a bad fighter.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

You can bet Haymon threw away whatever long-term plans he may have had for Berto after this. Be interesting to see would he gets fed to.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The beating Lucas took from Garcia and the war he was in with Molina cut his career short, he left pieces of himself in the ring after those fights.


oh please...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol at this Ortiz guy looking confident as fuck. Smell an upset. =[


I missed the deadline to put some v-cash on him. I would love to see an upset.


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Berto won't be able to compete with the top welterweights of today. If I was in his shoes, I'd look for the biggest money fight available and call it a career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> oh please...


Oh please what?
Not saying he will lose, but he will never be what he was before, those beatings take it out of it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

99-91 by all three judges, then same as my card 

UD to Andre Berto


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Beast is back
Tbh he looked so much better without the shoulder roll and on his toes
He didnt do anything wrong


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jesus has been forgiven by bertoe for the Karras Loss and the injury. after-all Jesus did give Bertoe Million for fighting cans on HBO.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> thanks
> 
> almost upchucked my pacifico light


My favorite beer... well regular pacifico anyways. I toured their factory when I was on vacation a few years ago. At the end of the tour they take you up to a bar located at the top of their building and let you have all the free pacifico you can handle. Served by the finest Mexican waitresses you can find.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto sounds punchy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto lying


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

They are getting behind Berto hard, this is like a 5 minute interview.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Oh please what?
> Not saying he will lose, but he will never be what he was before, those beatings take it out of it.


I disagree. The punishment he took in the molina fight is overstated. he didn't take HUGE punishment in that fight, aside from the 2 knockdowns he dominated Molina.

Garcia sure, but that's only one fight. he hasn't had that long of a career. I don't think those 2 fights took too much out of him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ho hum. Pedestrian performance by Berto. He needed the W and he got it. 

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

man I'm so excited. Can you believe this time next week, we'll be watching Mayweather vs Maidana II


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This italian dude is such a terrible boxing analyst, and he loves to throw himself into shit but he is so terrible.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at this guy trying to sell us Floyd-Maidana 2.. LMFAO


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any update on what type of fighter Ortiz is? I heard he is heavy handed and undefeated. Has he been tested?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I swear Robert Garcia looks like my dad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I disagree. The punishment he took in the molina fight is overstated. he didn't take HUGE punishment in that fight, aside from the 2 knockdowns he dominated Molina.
> 
> Garcia sure, but that's only one fight. he hasn't had that long of a career. I don't think those 2 fights took too much out of him.


we'll agree to disagree


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful wall on Garcia's gym.

Mikey is like one of my favorites.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana is a fucking "G." Fuck Canelo. Maidana is an honorary Mexican.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at fighting guys with guns. Can anyone determine if this is true? Maidana really been to jail and got shot? Trying to build him into the next Duran or Monzon? Lmfao..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana only been in Oxnard for what 3 fights right? he is the perfect oxnard fighter now? LOL.
Maidana is gonna bring it, floyd will most likely opt not to try to get inside with him but do what Devon did to him and pick him apart with the jab.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

This "Most Oxnard fighter ever" piece is acting like Fernando Vargas never existed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> This "Most Oxnard fighter ever" piece is acting like Fernando Vargas never existed.


:deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This next fight should be really good.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol at fighting guys with guns. Can anyone determine if this is true? Maidana really been to jail and got shot? Trying to build him into the next Duran or Monzon? Lmfao..


Highly doubt that shit, doesn't matter who you are you cant out speed a bullet and can't out punch it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

805 in the MF'n house!!!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

f this 15 minute break between fights, bs


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> My favorite beer... well regular pacifico anyways. I toured their factory when I was on vacation a few years ago. At the end of the tour they take you up to a bar located at the top of their building and let you have all the free pacifico you can handle. Served by the finest Mexican waitresses you can find.


im in sinaloa and like baja sur theres not much tecate here

in monterrey not much pacifico

just like bud and coors in the states

try to find a coors in st louis


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

get the fucking fights on
also, jim grey is a FUCKING CUNT. i want to box him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ive never seen Roberto Ortiz fight but his record says he has a punch and he looks game. Boxrec shows Ortiz has only been down once several fights ago. Hope we get a good fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Matthysse went up to 158. Damn, he's bigger than Garcia was against Herrera. If I remember, Garcia was 155.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

158lbs? Has Matthysse always weighed that much on fight night?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Broner losing tonight would be great, him getting KTFO in embarrassing fashion would be even more great.
> 
> WAR TAYLOR!!


im on that express,Z


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


The question is who has Ortiz fought


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerra Massa!!!:ibutt


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Interested to see what Ortiz is made of


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas's fight weight is 158 lbs?

Holy crap. That must be some kind of rehydration record.


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Someone is going night night in this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> 158lbs? Has Matthysse always weighed that much on fight night?


naw he used to come in around 150-152 pounds, but he's was bigger vs Molina and I think this is the most he's weighed. There's that one time vs Dallas Jr where they said he weighed int he 160's, but I was reading that it was a typo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> 158lbs? Has Matthysse always weighed that much on fight night?


If I remember, supposedly he set the record. Was like ~163 lbs. or something for one fight. I think someone said it a long ass time ago in the "fight night weights" thread. Supposedly, Matthysse said it was a mistake, and he didn't weight that much. I wish I could find the thread.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at 18-2. That true, @Mexi-Box? =[


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zab's win abainst Lucas is criminally underrated


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Massa pushing back Matthysse a bit. Damn, this smells like a war will break-out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Zab's win abainst Lucas is criminally underrated


I re-scored it with Chatty. I actually had Matthysse winning. I had Judah winning when I first saw it though.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

lucas has cool shorts


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Matthysse. He's defense is looking good tonight


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthysse will end this within 6.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I re-scored it with Chatty. I actually had Matthysse winning. I had Judah winning when I first saw it though.


I saw it and rescored it at the time like a couple of days later, still had Zab winning it.
Either way its was a excellent fight and shows how underrated Zab is, dude has a killer resume.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If I remember, supposedly he set the record. Was like ~163 lbs. or something for one fight. I think someone said it a long ass time ago in the "fight night weights" thread. Supposedly, Matthysse said it was a mistake, and he didn't weight that much. I wish I could find the thread.


I remember that. That was just an error by SHO. Lucas was 153, not 163.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol at 18-2. That true, @Mexi-Box? =[


18-2? :huh


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ortiz just fired a mean and shirt right left hook inside. This dude aint fuckin around!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> 18-2? :huh


Showtime crew said it's 18-2 between Mexico vs Argentina in high profile fights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ref is terrible. Wow this isn't the UK


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck off ref.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Naw let him go on ref


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Woooooow. Horrible stoppage


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao... what a bullshit call. it was obvious lucas was getting the better of him though, but still


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Benji Esteves must have had money on a KO in 2


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

use some fucking common sense ref you cunt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Showtime crew said it's 18-2 between Mexico vs Argentina in high profile fights.


Damn, that's a good statistic. Shit, I didn't even know. That's pretty funny though. Looks like it's 18-3... :verysad


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

WTF. Don't really blame the ref though. Need another replay of that shit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus Christ I hate refs.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well that ruined what could have been a good fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

lol omg


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, that's a good statistic. Shit, I didn't even know. That's pretty funny though. Looks like it's 18-3... :verysad


you mean 19-2 lol.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible ass shit :fire!!!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bullshit ref stoppage


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> you mean 19-2 lol.


oh fuck, I didn't know we were on the losing side. LOL.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Rican ref??


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fucking cunt ref


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie is making up rules. LOL
He beat the count, you make a warning or deduct points for spitting out the mouthpiece.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie making a good case, heh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: I dig it. Thought I'd be in for a long night when I have to work at 6:30 tomorrow :-( Now as long as my boy AB don't take an hour to get in the ring...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

For those following along, it was a 2nd KO by Matthysse. He landed a liver shot while Ortiz was throwing a right hand. 

The ref does the count as he's on his knees and he gets up at the count of 9, but the ref jumps the gun and calls him out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie is so fucking stupid, he is killing himself here, spitting out the mouthpiece isn't a automatic disqualification.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie's a pure phaggot. 


Ever since he signed with Haymon he's been sucking all Haymon fighters wangs


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

curious question, do you guys bum off a friend's cable to watch a fight?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Bitch ass referee called 10 when Ortiz was fully up. Wtf.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Al called out Paulie on his bullshit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Worse stoppage ever. Deduct a point if you have to ref... fuck, he killed what could've been a good ass fight.

Thank god I didn't put any money down on Ortiz.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Showtime crew said it's 18-2 between Mexico vs Argentina in high profile fights.


best win on that record is probably Chavez Jr :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Does Paulie ever STFU?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

That body shot was money, though. 

Ref is terrible. You're not suppose to look to call it off so easily. Fucktards like him hold back the sport. Ortiz looks downright depressed ffs. He deserved better.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

MOOT POINT MALIGNAGGI. If he stood up at 8, the mouth piece is still out he still bought himself extra time regardless if he stood up at 8 or 9 1/2. Shut the fuck up Paulie.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I dig it. Thought I'd be in for a long night when I have to work at 6:30 tomorrow :-( Now as long as my boy AB don't take an hour to get in the ring...


i do have work tomorrow also :rofl
hope ab is funny as fuck though, make it worth it AB


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Benji needs to be fired if he is claiming he counted him out.
He can not count or follow the rules and he needs to never work a big fight again.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> i do have work tomorrow also :rofl
> hope ab is funny as fuck though, make it worth it AB


#WarBronesGOAT

:bronesgoat


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn it. This is the fight that I was actually interested in. Specially in the era of these shitty Haymond cards.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, if there was ever a CLEAR case for a N/C, this is it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't think the ref was corrupt or anything, he just assumed Ortiz was going to stay down. The Malik Scott stoppage against Chisora was worse than this.

For future reference, fighters should know to get ready to get up at 8 because when you're hurt, it'll take you that extra second to be up and ready before 10


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO at calling Garcia a chicken when he already sonned him. What a jackass.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

corrales spit out his mouth piece three or four times against castillo and was never deducted a point let alone dq


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucas calls out Garcia again.
Lucas says he wants Garcia, Jim asks about broner calling him out, Lucas says he wants Garcia but if he cant then he wants Broner or anyone else.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lucas ducking Broner.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Matthysse calling out Danny Garcia.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Truth be told, the fighter needs to show that he is able to continue, gloves out and ready by the count of 10. Ortiz is an idiot for doing that. The ref is an asshole for not giving the man a break.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lucas calls out Garcia again.
> Lucas says he wants Garcia, Jim asks about broner calling him out, Lucas says he wants Garcia but if he cant then he wants Broner or anyone else.


called out Garcia's cherrypick of Salka


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> #warbronesgoat
> 
> :bronesgoat


#teambroner 
#bandcamp 
#canman 
#theproblem 
#anyonecangetit


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

He flew all the way to the US to get a quick KO and now he's gonna get his money and bounce back home like a G


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think the ref was corrupt or anything, he just assumed Ortiz was going to stay down. The Malik Scott stoppage against Chisora was worse than this.
> 
> For future reference, fighters should know to get ready to get up at 8 because when you're hurt, it'll take you that extra second to be up and ready before 10


He was up at 9 1/2. Esteves totally fucked up, simple as that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> corrales spit out his mouth piece three or four times against castillo and was never deducted a point let alone dq


they did deduct a point ...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse don't want it wit AB :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think the ref was corrupt or anything, he just assumed Ortiz was going to stay down. The Malik Scott stoppage against Chisora was worse than this.
> 
> For future reference, fighters should know to get ready to get up at 8 because when you're hurt, it'll take you that extra second to be up and ready before 10


Bullshit.
He beat the count and got up before 10 he didn't assume shit, he was mad about the mouthpiece and called it because he made it about him.
This fight isn't for future reference of shit, Benji Esteves blew this fight and he needs to be sanctioned by the commission and fired


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lucas ducking Broner.


except not really. he said if he can't get Garcia, he'll fight Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Truth be told, the fighter needs to show that he is able to continue, gloves out and ready by the count of 10. Ortiz is an idiot for doing that. The ref is an asshole for not giving the man a break.


No he has to be off the canvas before 10, if he beats the count the ref then checks to see if he can continue, but that has ntohing to do with the count.
Stop making excuses for shitty or corrupt refs.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a mismatch.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was up at 9 1/2. Esteves totally fucked up, simple as that.


yeah he did fuck up, but I've seen worse. I didn't think Ortiz was even going to attempt to get up by the time he got to 8


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit.
> He beat the count and got up before 10 he didn't assume shit, *he was mad about the mouthpiece and called it because he made it about him*.
> This fight isn't for future reference of shit, Benji Esteves blew this fight and he needs to be sanctioned by the commission and fired


He didn't even care about the mouthpiece, by his own admission, which makes it even worse.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

is he signing a mexican flag?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bullshit.
> He beat the count and got up before 10 he didn't assume shit, he was mad about the mouthpiece and called it because he made it about him.
> This fight isn't for future reference of shit, Benji Esteves blew this fight and he needs to be sanctioned by the commission and fired


:lol: ok, that's your opinion. I don't want to spend this whole RBR arguing this. I ultimately believe the ref fucked up


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> they did deduct a point ...


thanks

didnt remember it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Commentator ripping Esteves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> thanks
> 
> didnt remember it


it's cool. I think he deducted a point after Corrales spit it out the last time and then that's when Goosen told him he better fucking do something


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: ok, that's your opinion. I don't want to spend this whole RBR arguing this. I ultimately believe the ref fucked up


That isn't opinion that is fact.
He Ortiz got up before the 10 count by the rules of boxing period.
the ref fucked up period.
Its a 10 count, period.
stop excusing ineptness.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah he did fuck up, but I've seen worse. I didn't think Ortiz was even going to attempt to get up by the time he got to 8


:rofl 2:30


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

That card looks shit... Comp wise


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what's up with these refs counting guys out at 9. You gotta give guys a chance.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl 2:30


atsch atsch :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Ortiz was up before 10, end of story. Nobody should be justifying the ref's decision. Pure incompetence. Their job is to make sure the fight is fair and fought by the rules. Boxers have gotten up with half a second before. Boxers have spit out mouthpieces before. Think of all the hundreds of great fights that we never would have seen if this shit was done all the time.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No he has to be off the canvas before 10, if he beats the count the ref then checks to see if he can continue, but that has ntohing to do with the count.
> Stop making excuses for shitty or corrupt refs.


Im not making excuses for anybody bitch. If Ortiz could do that over he woulda got up a second sooner. He can blame himself for that. The ref can eat a dick. Its all good. Lets look forward to Broner Matthysse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl 2:30


:lol::roflatsch

that shit was hilarious. It looked like a parody or something of a real ref


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Matthysse don't want it wit AB :yep


Haha if you understood Spanish and the way he said it... he basically said hmm broner is a baby. I wanna fight a man. He belittled a Broner fight and honestly Broner is a level below Matthyse. Although it would bring joy to my eyes to watch Matthyse stop Broner.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Berto looked alright considering the layoff against a tomato can. I still see big defensive lapses in his game and he'll be exposed...AGAIN, if he steps up in competition


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is is a fun guy, just a naturally cool and funny person.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's go AB!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jim Grey likes AB :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Im not making excuses for anybody bitch. If Ortiz could do that over he woulda got up a second sooner. He can blame himself for that. The ref can eat a dick. Its all good. Lets look forward to Broner Matthysse.


You aren't making excuse but then you make an excuse about why a fighter needs to do something regarding a ref that can't even count to 10.
Stop it man


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol: Broner got some creepy vibe going on. Seems like he's about to put the moves on Jim.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Im not making excuses for anybody bitch. If Ortiz could do that over he woulda got up a second sooner. He can blame himself for that. The ref can eat a dick. Its all good. Lets look forward to Broner Matthysse.


You do realize a bodyshot takes longer to come back from right? Most guys dont even get up. The smart thing is take all the allowed time which he did.

Damn man. Learn your boxing...


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Matthysse looked great that body shot was sick, caused Ortiz to spit out his mouth piece on the floor. Bit of an early stoppage but Matthysse was going to stop him anyway it was inevitable


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

#teambroner 
#bandcamp 
#canman 
#theproblem 
#anyonecangetit


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Where's Taylor from? Guy sounds like he's from Baltimore.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Grey loves starting hood shit. LOL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hook! said:


> #teambroner
> #bandcamp
> #canman
> #theproblem
> #anyonecangetit


:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Taylor looking focused as fuck... and my signal goes... FUCK!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.B.

Always Ballin
About Billions
About the Beard
giving out Ass Beatins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Taylor got his little brother rapping him to the ring?
LOL and getting boo'd.
Broner got that place sold out.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Where's Taylor from? Guy sounds like he's from Baltimore.


Maryland. Not sure what city


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Athletic Bastard


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Taylor sounded like he wanted to cry


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Will got the juice is the greatest rap name of all damn time.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taylor looks nervus.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Taylor should get stopped, if Broner is on point. I don't believe Taylor has the style to beat Broner. We'll see.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Taylor got his little brother rapping him to the ring?
> LOL and getting boo'd.
> Broner got that place sold out.


Broner doesn't create apathy...all the bullshit aside, dude is a hell of a fighter...and apparently not too shabby of a salesman.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You do realize a bodyshot takes longer to come back from right? Most guys dont even get up. The smart thing is take all the allowed time which he did.
> 
> Damn man. Learn your boxing...


This.

I'd love to see them rule this fight s N/C, just to send a message. Sadly, there is virtually no chance of that even though it would be the just thing to do, since the powers-that-be want to make Mathysse-Broner happen.

Just another fucked up day in the sport of baxin'.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You aren't making excuse but then you make an excuse about why a fighter needs to do something regarding a ref that can't even count to 10.
> Stop it man


The fighter should have his gloves out showing he is ready to continue, much like that man Nady waived off in the above video. This ref screwed up by assessing the fighter didnt beat the count of 10(ko) rather than assessing that the fighter could not continue(tko). The commentators stated the refs assessment after my post, asshole, so shut the fuck up for once.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Rich homie baby!!!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hahahahahaha I love broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh fucking hell no. Adrien Broner coming out to the worst song of the year 

atschatschatschatschatsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

B is so G :happy :happy


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Chris Algieri beat Taylor like 8 rounds to 2, let's see if AB does better


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
Is that Baby, Rich Homie Quan and Young thug
Damn Broner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It figures he would come out to a stupid song.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

He's come out to the ridiculous rap song that was being mocked in the lounge section :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

im switching over to the Nava-Ashely, *Estrada-Segura* fight :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh fucking hell no. Adrien Broner coming out to the worst song of the year
> 
> atschatschatschatschatsch


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> The fighter should have his gloves out showing he is ready to continue, much like that man Nady waived off in the above video. This ref screwed up by assessing the fighter didnt beat the count of 10(ko) rather than assessing that the fighter could not continue(tko). The commentators stated the refs assessment after my post, asshole, so shut the fuck up for once.


You beat the count or get off the mat the ref then checks the glvoes and looks at the fighter, but that doesn't have to be done before 10 count.
Look at the rule book


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl


I just made a thread talking shit about this song in the lounge a few weeks ago


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mauro saying rap names is worth the price of admission.
I love this. LOL


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I wonder if it makes Paulie's blood boil each time he see's Broner in the ring.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

:rofl

ABOUT BILLIONS


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Taylor is gonna give Broner problems.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This.
> 
> I'd love to see them rule this fight s N/C, just to send a message. Sadly, there is virtually no chance of that even though it would be the just thing to do, since the powers-that-be want to make Mathysse-Broner happen.
> 
> Just another fucked up day in the sport of baxin'.


No way in hell. Matthysse is now the name fighter. Unlike the zab and alexander fight.

In a way I guess this is karma for Matthysse.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Meanwhile Emanuel Taylor comes out with his nephew rapping : rofl


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You do realize a bodyshot takes longer to come back from right? Most guys dont even get up. The smart thing is take all the allowed time which he did.
> 
> Damn man. Learn your boxing...


And look what happened. He lost anyway. All that training to buy one more second. Youre just mad cuz i made you look like a little bitch. It aint my fault youre dumb and ugly. Be mad at them that you amounted to nothing bitch lmao.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just made a thread talking shit about this song in the lounge a few weeks ago


Yeah it's awful :lol: and I love when mauro says these rappers names


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Weak nickname...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> I wonder if it makes Paulie's blood boil each time he see's Broner in the ring.


The way he always shits on Broner or takes weak ass disses lets you know he hates him.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

broners outfit on point


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The way the crowd is amped it feels like this is a title fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You beat the count or get off the mat the ref then checks the glvoes and looks at the fighter, but that doesn't have to be done before 10 count.
> Look at the rule book


Its true the fighter only needs to beat the count. But the ref can still waive it off if he assesses that the fighter can not continue for reason such as your eyes are off focus, or your wobbling or in this case, you barely beat the count giving an impression ur not fit to continue. Again i gave my statement after it was made clear the ref called it a ko and not a tko.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> And look what happened. He lost anyway. All that training to buy one more second. Youre just mad cuz i made you look like a little bitch. It aint my fault youre dumb and ugly. Be mad at them that you amounted to nothing bitch lmao.


Made me look like a bitch? What?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If Broner knocks out Taylor, he's for real in this division. He needs a knock-out though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL Paulie. A small ring could help that they don't move a lot. He's so salty.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Made me look like a bitch? What?


Go grab another beer and sit ur ugly ass down. Fat ass mother fucker.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone fighting in the crowd? Everyone's looking at a different direction than the fight :rofl.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not watching live, tonight. I'm counting on an accurate round by round. *ahem* Bama.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Taylor


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

very good action round

10-9 Taylor


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

even Bhop hyped at the fight in the crowd. LOL
Broner's defense is better out of the shell, he is looking nice right now.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't take long for this fight to get good.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I love fights in the stands at events..

Musta been like 10 vs 10 fight


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Broner hasn't really impressed me since he left the lightweight division. I don't expect that to change tonight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

interesting round 1


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Go grab another beer and sit ur ugly ass down. Fat ass mother fucker.


Yea 9% bodyfat is disgusting... haha listen to your insecure ass. Let me guess. You must be a pocho.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Its true the fighter only needs to beat the count. But the ref can still waive it off if he assesses that the fighter can not continue for reason such as your eyes are off focus, or your wobbling or in this case, you barely beat the count giving an impression ur not fit to continue. Again i gave my statement after it was made clear the ref called it a ko and not a tko.


The ref said he didn't beat the count though.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

fight in the stands was probably foty, crowd was into it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Taylor looking mean in this fight. He's looking better than he came in against Mayfield, honestly. Good fight so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The fact that both guys are not movers makes this intriguing. Taylor is forcing Broner to move his hands more than he usually does.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Yea 9% bodyfat is disgusting... haha listen to your insecure ass. Let me guess. You must be a pocho.


Yeah, fat and ugly as a rock. Again dont be mad at me cause you didnt amount to shit beer gut.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taylor is bullying Broner.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Taylor have a bad chin? If not, he could win this. Already landing the better shots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Maidana still fucks-up Broner.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Gave Taylor first 2 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 broner
Broner hurt taylor or buzzed him with that left hook


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This gon be good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Taylor, his ring hand can't miss and is showing more strength

20-18


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner's gonna stop him, small ring doesn't help him though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20*18 Taylor.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

the dog! good fight so far.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor landing some flush shots... AB better stay off them ropes tho


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Broner looking good. Punching while moving more rather than having to be set to throw. Varying his speed as well. Very nice.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB's Wide open mouth is gonna get busted up in this fight.
(Taylor gonna bust his lips up)


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Taylor bringing it so far...gave him the 1st (close) and the 2nd (clear)...Did not come out to be potshotted to death and is initiating some pretty good action.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Broner starting to take over and land the body shots consistnatly but mix up the right to the head to keep Taylor guessing.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Yeah, fat and ugly as a rock. Again dont be mad at me cause you didnt amount to shit beer gut.


2 words for you.

Ehhhhhhhhh PUTOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see AB stop doing that waterdown philly shell impression for this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner's too squared up 

10-9 Broner

28-29 Taylor


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Taylor


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner round, maybe.

29-28 Taylor


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

2-1 Taylor


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the fact that this fight is so tactical.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner is finishing the rounds nicely, but I see him being outworked in the first two minutes..The good work he's doing at the end isn't good enough (to me) to offset the first 2+ minutes of the round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Broner looking good this round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The breaking down of Taylor has started.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

broner warmed up


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

great fucking fight. Nice looping rights by broner.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner is an offensive machine when he can dictate the terms of the action


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

AB whooping that ass


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

HUGE round for Broner. I like his combinations. Sonning Taylor pretty badly. 2-2


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome from AB


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Broner finally woke up. Looked like doo-doo the first two.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> 2 words for you.
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh PUTOOOOOOO!!!


You can pretend to be as mexican as you want bro. Still doesnt mean youve accomplished shit. Only yourself to blame for that. Lmao.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Broner
Its beginning, that counter right uppercut was beautiful


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

2-2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Very dominant round

10-9 Broner

38-38


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

AB found his rythym


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is looking like a real fighter now. Great boxing skill shown that round by him.

20-20 even.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

White BBC chick Aaron pryor


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

nice right to the body by taylor


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner "The Bodysnatcher"...Nice work from bodywork from Broner


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You can pretend to be as mexican as you want bro. Still doesnt mean youve accomplished shit. Only yourself to blame for that. Lmao.


Oh yea you're that pocho I tore down a while back. Man you still are butthurt uh? I knew there was a reason you were being so aggressive towards my last few posts. Hey stick with it man. Maybe one day your poser ass will be accepted by Mexicans or Americans?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good shit from both guys.
(Taylor tho)


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Close.. I slightly favored Broner that round though, although I can't argue anyone giving it to Taylor. 3-2 Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Taylor buckled Broner and Broner got him back with a beautiful counter right on the inside that hurt him back.
5 - 0 Broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

close, but Broner's late work sealed him the round

10-9 Broner

48-47 Broner


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner can give and take better when they get into those inside exchanges


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2 Broner, Ab starting to pour it on


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tough round. I'll give it to Broner, though.

48-47 AB.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

3-2 broner.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie is right. Taylor is not co-operating with Broner's clinches at all. Good for Taylor. He really wants to win.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Fight getting a bit too real for AB


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL Referee calls Berto for the elbow.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taylor round.

57-57 in a great fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO. He's doing the same looping hook as Maidana. The guy really studied for this fight. 3-3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Broner
SHO wants so much for all those missed punches by Taylor to mean something.
They don't
Broner landed the cleaner more effective shots.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Brokers inactivity is annoying af


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Taylor

57-57


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Taylor outworked him that round, but he didn't really do much damage. No way he can sustain that pace.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> LMFAO. He's doing the same looping hook as Maidana. The guy really studied for this fight. 3-3


He came to fucking win. He doesn't at all look like the one that fought Mayfield even. This is a good fight.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone doing a rbr on this? Flipping between the fight and Mexico game. I saw Taylor winning earlier then i flip back and broner doing work now Taylor again.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

3-3 on my card..

I think Broner has done more damage overall, though.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Oh yea you're that pocho I tore down a while back. Man you still are butthurt uh? I knew there was a reason you were being so aggressive towards my last few posts. Hey stick with it man. Maybe one day your poser ass will be accepted by Mexicans or Americans?


You cant even deny that youre a fatass, ugly, amounted to nothing piece of shit. Lmao i musta struck a nerve huh fat boy. Keep hittin the gym, u might be able to pull a 5 or 6 if u dont let her get a whiff of how desperate ur loser ass is. Lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taylor is really taking it to AB. AB trying to steal tje round.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 0 Broner
> SHO wants so much for all those missed punches by Taylor to mean something.
> They don't
> Broner landed the cleaner more effective shots.


LOL you're only trolling yourself son


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone doing a rbr on this? Flipping between the fight and Mexico game. I saw Taylor winning earlier then i flip back and broner doing work now Taylor again.


Don't worry bro... Broner is up 7-0 on the official cards.
(even tho the fight is close AF)


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

that was a stupid round and I refuse to score it..lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 0 Broner

Broner pure boxing this round and took it easy


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4-3 broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner

67-66 Broner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tough round to score, but AB controlled it.

67-66 AB.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahaha... AB got clowned


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Hahaha... AB got clowned


what did i miss


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You cant even deny that youre a fatass, ugly, amounted to nothing piece of shit. Lmao i musta struck a nerve huh fat boy. Keep hittin the gym, u might be able to pull a 5 or 6 if u dont let her get a whiff of how desperate ur loser ass is. Lol.


My fiance is a former Miss Juarez. Try again pocho.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

5-3 Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 0 Broner
boxing and taking control again.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> what did i miss


AB tried to do a spin move & Taylor countered him on the break..


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

5-3 broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner is doing too much of a Steve Upshar impersonation 

10-9 Broner

77-75 Broner


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

---------


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

AB round.

77-75 AB.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

No power jabbing fighters..

Broner UD 8 rounds to 4 . Scorecards are already filled


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Taylor thought he was going to be ass humped so instinctively threw a left


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthysse will beat Broner easier than Maidana.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> My fiance is a former Miss Juarez. Try again pocho.


LMAO! Look at fat ugly boy bragging over Miss JUAREZ. Must be your life accomplishment holy shit thats funny.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I missed most of the fight up till now-

has Broner actually been fighting with that high guard the whole time?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I missed most of the fight up till now-
> 
> has Broner actually been fighting with that high guard the whole time?


Yes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 0 Broner
Broner taking over


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

6-3 broner


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Girl called me, missed the last round but gonna give it to Broner anyway since he's the hometown fighter and probably got the round anyway.


6-3 Broner.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

87-84 AB


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd love to see Broner bring that right hand over top when he jabs to the body 

10-9 Broner

87-84 Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Matthysse will beat Broner easier than Maidana.


You would think people would be happy that Broner wanted the fight and is asking for it.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 0 Broner
> 
> Broner pure boxing this round and took it easy


Since they're both black americans, did you just flip a coin before you started scoring?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> LMAO! Look at fat ugly boy bragging over Miss JUAREZ. Must be your life accomplishment holy shit thats funny.


You are a joke man. I didnt know I hurt you that bad. No te aguites chicano. I am officially done for the day keyboard warrior.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *I'd love to see Broner bring that right hand over top when he jabs to the body
> *
> 10-9 Broner
> 
> 87-84 Broner


Me too, though I think taylor is looking to counter, so that might be dangerous.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

7-3 broner


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

That was a nice finish to the round


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO. Broner going hard. 7-3 Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner beat the dog shit out of Taylor and Taylor is just happy to go to the corner and say he survived. LOL
10 - 0 Broner


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

externalyflamey said:


> Since they're both black americans, did you just flip a coin before you started scoring?


Who are you again?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner's a damn G 

10-9 Broner

97-93 Broner


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Crazy flurry from Broner.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

ab looks amazing when he opens up


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Why the hell did it take so long Broner to turn it up


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Broner trying to steal rounds


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Broner looks good when he steps up his offense. Taylor looks like he's done though.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor just made a "New" fan tonight regardless of the outcome tonight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

No point in counting now, Broner already won unless Taylor scores a KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Me too, though I think taylor is looking to counter, so that might be dangerous.


yeah good point, he did it when he was flurrying toward the end of the round though and it was beautiful


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Taylor won that last round

6-4 broner


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

:ibuttThats the Broner i want to see when he goes on the offensive n lets his hands go guys a straight up beast. Guy needs to stop laying on the ropes n being inactive n switching off when he has periods of success.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wish Broner would step up his offense more often, looks great when he does. I think he is just a lazy fighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

DobyZhee said:


> Broner trying to steal rounds


He actually did steal a few.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> You are a joke man. I didnt know I hurt you that bad. No te aguites chicano. I am officially done for the day keyboard warrior.


Of course youre done. Cause never in your life have you finished something you started bitch. Next time you wanna quote me, make sure you arent talking out your fat ugly ass. Now kindly fuck off, loser. Thanks!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

broner destroyed taylor so much

32-0 broner


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

8-3 broner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

96-94 AB


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

11 - 0 Broner
Taylor has heart and I hope the best for him in the future, but Broner outclassed him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Taylor is trying hard as fuck for that knockout. Hope he does something huge this round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh my god broner hit him

broner 23459075436-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Taylor

106-103 Broner


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice round by Taylor. If only he had more power.....


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner is the connected fighter and in his hometown. Let's agree now that the decision is inevitable.

Not saying Broner shouldn't win - but it was competitive.

Taylor gave an excellent account of himself.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

10-9 Taylor

105-104 Broner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

106-103 AB.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexico game done. Seems like Broner is comfortably winning?


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Taylor is fighting valiantly but he hasn't done enough to earn a decision tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Taylor fighting like a man-possessed. He wants it, but I think it's futile unless he gets a knock-out.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

"Give manual Taylor credit"= scorecards filled out


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good FIGHT!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy sahit!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG GOD 
That uppercut. DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LOOOOOOL


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Ohhhh gadsss damn!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what a shot!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a shot!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Broner made a statement!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Credit to broner for closing with that knockdown.

Great fight - props to both fighters.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

AB!!!!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

woooooooooooooooow


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

That was a good ass fucking fight. Props to both fighters. Taylor was winning that round them BAM. Knockdown.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok. That was a crazy finish.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

WOOOOOOO 

Adrien Broner is the man. Always in a good fight

10-8 Broner

116-111 Broner


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great round 
ref saved him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

My dick is rock hard !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

12 - 0 Broner
120 - 107 Broner (+2 Rounds for Taylor give him at most possibly 2 more rounds)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm really gonna' miss making fun of Broner, but it seems he's back.

I guess that's good for the sport.


- And fricking Taylor! He just pulled a "Provodnikov." Nobody lost this fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

116-111 AB.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

That shit reminded me of a Trinidad left hook.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthysse will make Broner pissing and shitting blood.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> WOOOOOOO
> 
> Adrien Broner is the man. Always in a good fight
> 
> ...


:happy


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Great punch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn what a fight, what a finish


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Taylor fighting like a man-possessed. He wants it, but I think it's futile unless he gets a knock-out.


He fought like he knew this.

Hopefully it leads to more high profile matchups for him.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What a punch! Where did Taylor find his chin and heart?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> great round
> ref saved him


I thought so too. AB!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm really gonna' miss making fun of Broner, but it seems he's back.
> 
> I guess that's good for the sport.
> 
> - And fricking Taylor! He just pulled a "Provodnikov." Nobody lost this fight.


He has improved as a fighter though which is good to see.
He mixes the shoulder with the peek a boo and distance


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Broner/Matthysse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

115-112
116-111
116-111

UD to Adrien Broner


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

really fair scorecards all around. The cherry on top.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Got the score right on the money.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner killing it. LOL


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Was Broner taking a jab at Danny Garcia calling him a fake champ?


----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Great action in the last round. Pretty good fight overall!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.

Always Classy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Squashed the beef too. Broner is growing up as a fighter and a person. Good for him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Stick it to him Broner. Fuck Jim Grey.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

AB looked really good tonight. He showed a lot tonight. Great chin.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Classy from AB giving Taylor his props.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow Broner going racist.

Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wow Broner going racist.
> 
> Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


lol ok


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

"Hold on, Jim."

More interviews on SHO need to start like that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taylor is a good fighter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like Showtime wants to see Matthysse/Broner. Please, Al Gaymon, move the fuck out of boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is a cool cat.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl "I'll fight Matthysse with this cut on my eye tonight"

Grey "He didn't fight that much, we can bring him out"

AB "I'll beat his ass"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Jim Gray bores me to death.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wow Broner going racist.
> 
> Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


What was racist about saying he knew a african-american would be a tough fight? LOL
You are reaching


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wow Broner going racist.
> 
> Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


Lol relax man. Broner got kind of racial there but no reason to get racial back.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brones is the man.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

God I love AB


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What was racist about saying he knew a african-american would be a tough fight? LOL
> You are reaching


His previous comments after the Molina fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Sounds like Showtime wants to see Matthysse/Broner. Please, Al Gaymon, move the fuck out of boxing.


:huh: did Haymon say he was not going to make this fight or something?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Taylor is a good fighter.


Yeah, he actually came into this fight dead-ready. He didn't look like the one that fought Algieri or Mayfield. This was honestly the best version of Taylor I've seen. Good win by Broner, really. As I said, this was a solid ass card.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

lol damn maryland *****s sound country.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Broner doubling down on calling out Matthysse. Hope that actually does happen next. Broner coming off good in that interview. Still acted like a dick, but a funny, charismatic dick at least.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn did yall see Dave Chappelle


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

chipper jones said:


> lol damn maryland *****s sound country.


Yeah, shit's weird. Only state on the eastcoast where they sound country as fuck. Can hardly understand people from Baltimore and shit's like an hour drive from Philly.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Man Adrien Broner shows glimpses of greatness but he's too lazy! He is content to lay on the ropes too much! When he opens up his speed, power and combination punching look top notch


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Estrada vs. Segura

http://www.wiz1.net/channel21


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> His previous comments after the Molina fight?


You said he went racist this fight what was racist about what he said in the post fight.
Stop acting like you were talking about the last fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :huh: did Haymon say he was not going to make this fight or something?


Dude, stop defending him, damn. See Quillin/Korobov. Dude is a piece of shit and should be outed from boxing.

Hell, Garcia/Peterson was a homerun fight that should've happened instead of that bullshit card we got. de la Hoya is the that Tweeted he was going to make the fight, not Al Gaymen.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> Man Adrien Broner shows glimpses of greatness but he's too lazy! He is content to lay on the ropes too much! When he opens up his speed, power and combination punching look top notch


Yep.

Round ten totally changed my opinion of him. - And he did that after taking tremendous pressure from Taylor.

Jeez, I dunno if I can handle being an actual Broner fan. It feels like the sky just fell in. :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Broner will actually get stopped against Matthysse 100%
Malignaggi said thats the best fight all year when Matthysse vs Molina happened LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, stop defending him, damn. See Quillin/Korobov. Dude is a piece of shit and should be outed from boxing.
> 
> Hell, Garcia/Peterson was a homerun fight that should've happened instead of that bullshit card we got. de la Hoya is the that Tweeted he was going to make the fight, not Al Gaymen.


Oscar can't make a fight, its up to the fighters managers and team to make the fight the promoter promotes the fight.
Lucas has to want the fight and nothing else.
Hell who is to say Garcia - Peterson won't happen


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wow Broner going racist.
> 
> Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


lol this bitch still sour about ABs last post fight interview when he beat the fuck out of molina.
and watch that M word u midget fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yep.
> 
> Round ten totally changed my opinion of him. - And he did that after taking tremendous pressure from Taylor.
> 
> Jeez, I dunno if I can handle being an actual Broner fan. It feels like the sky just fell in. :lol:


the rollercoaster nature is the funnest part.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner is a monster when he lets his hands go


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wow Broner going racist.
> 
> Did you forget PDL whoopped your ass as well as Maidana mayate?


Not at all, mong.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner looked good at the center of the ring, handspeed was on point, Mattyhysse doesn't really smother you like Maidana does, so I think he would have faucets of success against Lucas, but he won't avoid that right hand all night


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn did yall see Dave Chappelle


i thought i was trippin. was that really him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, stop defending him, damn. See Quillin/Korobov. Dude is a piece of shit and should be outed from boxing.
> 
> Hell, Garcia/Peterson was a homerun fight that should've happened instead of that bullshit card we got. de la Hoya is the that Tweeted he was going to make the fight, not Al Gaymen.


I defend guys who seem to get shitted on for no apparent reasons at times. Shit like that is why I'm a Mayweather and Johnny Manziel fan


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You said he went racist this fight what was racist about what he said in the post fight.
> Stop acting like you were talking about the last fight.


Youre arguing with a racist himself. Of course hes gonna make it out to be about race. He has problems with chicanos and just called Broner a mayate. His fat ugly ass doesnt have any accomplishments in life other than being born in mexico. Truly i hurt his feelings and he had nothing to say for himself. The little bitch is still thinking of what to say. Fuckin loser for real.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You said he went racist this fight what was racist about what he said in the post fight.
> Stop acting like you were talking about the last fight.


Come on man. Put 2 and 2 together. Its not that hard to figure out...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i thought i was trippin. was that really him?


Dave is big as hell, damn. dude looks like he put on 20 - 25lbs of muscle


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Youre arguing with a racist himself. Of course hes gonna make it out to be about race. He has problems with chicanos and just called Broner a mayate. His fat ugly ass doesnt have any accomplishments in life other than being born in mexico. Truly i hurt his feelings and he had nothing to say for himself. The little bitch is still thinking of what to say. Fuckin loser for real.


Wouldnt the loser be the keyboard warrior who has nothing better in his life to cling on to than the time he got smacked down like the bitch he is?

Dude just stop. You are looking more and more desperate each time. You are even reaching at calling me fat and ugly when you have no idea who I am. Do you know what type of insecurities that shows? Clearly we are levels apart here in intelligence.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck I missed all of this. Recap anyone?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Youre arguing with a racist himself. Of course hes gonna make it out to be about race. He has problems with chicanos and just called Broner a mayate. His fat ugly ass doesnt have any accomplishments in life other than being born in mexico. Truly i hurt his feelings and he had nothing to say for himself. The little bitch is still thinking of what to say. Fuckin loser for real.


okay i got you


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Wouldnt the loser be the keyboard warrior who has nothing better in his life to cling on to than the time he got smacked down like the bitch he is?
> 
> Dude just stop. You are looking more and more desperate each time. You are even reaching at calling me fat and ugly when you have no idea who I am. Do you know what type of insecurities that shows? Clearly we are levels apart here in intelligence.


I thought you were done? You keep quoting me so clearly your not. Get off your fat ass and find something better to do other than quoting me. Fuckin loser, get real.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol this bitch still sour about ABs last post fight interview when he beat the fuck out of molina.
> and watch that M word u midget fuck.


5'11" is short. I doubt it you ashy fuck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Matthysse enjoyed using his Everlast PowerLock gloves tonight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Missed a bit of the Broner fight, expected more of the Matthysse opponent, I know how a shot to the body can hurt, but aw...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Broner!
I had a nice chunk coming in on a treble if he got a KO.
Wanker!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Missed a bit of the Broner fight, expected more of the Matthysse opponent, I know how a shot to the body can hurt, but aw...


it was a bs stoppage


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Holy Fuck, there is some fucking nut hugging going on in this thread.

"Whoa, Adrien Broner is this", "wow, Adrien Broner is that", "Daaaaaammmmn, AB makes my dick hard"

Get a fucking grip of yourselves, he spent most of the fight on the back foot with no activity because he clams up when people throw shots at him, he can wiggle his shoulders, swing his arms low and draw his hand back in big dramatic fashion after landing a jab all he likes, I'm not that impressed. Thought the fight was a lot closer than is being made out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner is a monster when he lets his hands go


No. He is pretty average. Not a puncher at all.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner is a monster when he lets his hands go


He should really become a come forward fighter and not a Mayweather clone.
He's good when he actually lets his hands go.

(Hope he beats Matthysse)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That was a FOTY candidate.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fucking Broner!
> I had a nice chunk coming in on a treble if he got a KO.
> Wanker!


Blame yourself for betting Broner KO. He is not knocking anyone decent out in 140 or 147. Same as Floyd wont KO anyone either. Get real.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Blame yourself for betting Broner KO. He is not knocking anyone decent out in 140 or 147. Same as Floyd wont KO anyone either. Get real.


Do you really think I blame anyone other than myself?
I just thought in his hometown a soft stoppage was a real possibility.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Holy Fuck, there is some fucking nut hugging going on in this thread.
> 
> "Whoa, Adrien Broner is this", "wow, Adrien Broner is that", "Daaaaaammmmn, AB makes my dick hard"
> 
> Get a fucking grip of yourselves, he spent most of the fight on the back foot with no activity because he clams up when people throw shots at him, he can wiggle his shoulders, swing his arms low and draw his hand back in big dramatic fashion after landing a jab all he likes, I'm not that impressed. Thought the fight was a lot closer than is being made out.





LuckyLuke said:


> No. He is pretty average. Not a puncher at all.


:lol: ok cool


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> He should really become a come forward fighter and not a Mayweather clone.
> He's good when he actually lets his hands go.
> 
> (Hope he beats Matthysse)


Yup, I liked his performance. He overcame struggle, made solid adjustments and stopped being a Floyd clone when he realise he was getting hit with too many right hands.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Berto - Upsher*

1- Berto
2- Berto
3- Berto
4- Upsher
5- Berto
6. Berto
7. Berto
8. Berto
9. Berto
10. Berto

99-91 Berto

Upsher tentative and beaten to the punch. Controlled around the ring, pushed to the ropes throughout the fight. Almost won round 2 with meaningful shots that seemed to Rock Berto, he did win round 4 with more punches landed. Upsher had no where near enough workrate to be competitive.

Berto was impressive with the jab and blazing combos. Affective Aggression and Generalship. Berto was open to punches and combinations from Upsher. Berto looks good and technically skilled. He could be fun opponent for many Welterweight match ups.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Matthysse - Ortiz*

1- Lucas
2- Lucas KO Body

Incredible Stat, In the last 20 fights from an Argentinian vs Mexican, it goes 18-2 to Argentina.

Matthysse a class above Ortiz, better punching and boxing rhythm. Looked good, Beautiful body shot dropped Ortiz.

The referee was technically within his right to stop the fight but it was a very lousy decision.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Broner - Taylor*

1- Taylor
2- Taylor
3- Broner
4- Broner
5- Broner
6- Taylor
7- Broner
8- Broner
9- Broner
10- Broner
11-Broner
12- Broner

117 - 110 Broner

Taylor starts with smart pressure early on executing a good game plan. Broner counter punches through Taylors pressure which is met again by Taylors affective counters. Both fighters are skilled and game, bringing out the best in each other. It's close but Taylor has the better of Broner in the first two rounds, Broner steals the third.

Broners skills and confidence come out and dominate Taylor throughout 4th round. 5th round was closer with Taylors pressure applied better but is met with Broners better skill and precision. AB takes the round late in the last 30 seconds. Taylor comes back out again with smart pressure landing better punches in the exchange, Broners counters aren't enough and Taylor wins the round. The 7th was another close round with Broner edging the score by superior jab and making Taylor miss.

Round 8 was good for Broner, superior combinations and control by inbetween competitive sequences but a few lapses in work rate by Broner mean it was closer for Taylor than it had to be. Round 9 was controlled by Broner, Taylor improved his combinations but appears to be slowing down workrate. Round 10 Taylor is clearly tiring while Broner sticks and moves around the ring, Taylor shows a short moment of dominance with a powerful straight right which is then met with vicious counter flurries by Broner who takes it decisively.

Round 11 Taylor shows wear and tear battling forward exchanging combinations with Broner. Broner is still superior with combinations and defence but Taylor still landing meaningful shots. Taylor opens a cut in Broner late in the round. In the 12th Taylor opened up a very good last round with big punches, coming forward with speed and heart he is getting the better of Broner and then suddenly he is floored with a beautiful left hook by Broner.

Great entertaining and stylistic fight overall. This is the standard we deserve, impressed with Broner who improving on the holes in his style. I wouldn't be putting him in with Garcia just yet, maybe Matthysse is a good option. Berto would be another good fight for him but probably not big enough.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet punch. #AlwaysBallin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Sweet punch. #AlwaysBallin


Nice gif, but the real story is in the setup, not just the final punch. You should make this start a little sooner.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Nice gif, but the real story is in the setup, not just the final punch. You should make this start a little sooner.


Nah its not my GIF a friend posted it to me, i forgot the site where you can make GIFs from. Bogo uses the best one and i cant remember that one otherwise i would have posted it now. Yeah the way AB setup the punch was quality.


----------

